# Devon (Newton Abbot) Cycling



## ooowens (25 Apr 2021)

Hello,

We have recently formed a new cycling group based in Newton Abbot, Devon and are looking to recruit new members.

We generally ride for around 50 - 70 miles and average between 19 and 21mph. Sounds fast, but working in a group obviously makes it a lot more achievable. 

Whilst I realise that not many people on this forum reside from the area, I know that some are.


----------



## Big John (25 Apr 2021)

You're not a feeder group for Ineos Grenadiers are you? 😉


----------



## ooowens (25 Apr 2021)

No


----------



## cyberknight (25 Apr 2021)

ooowens said:


> Hello,
> 
> We have recently formed a new cycling group based in Newton Abbot, Devon and are looking to recruit new members.
> 
> ...


is that the average on the flat or rolling average for the whole ride ? just to clarify for those who might be interested


----------



## Daninplymouth (25 Apr 2021)

Just getting to Newton abbot and back is a decent ride for me


----------



## ooowens (25 Apr 2021)

That's a rolling average for the whole ride.


----------

